# Field markings.



## Rick57_ca (22 Nov 2005)

Greetings everyone, I am seeking someone who may know how jeeps were marked in the field. I have a 1953 M38A1 I am restoring, that served with the Governor Generals Horse Guards as a radio jeep. So, colour, markings and equipment is what I need to find out for an acurate restoration, cheers Rick.


----------

